# موقع الكترونيات ممتاز



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله و بركاته 
الاخوه الاعزاء هذا موقع فيه الكثير من الشروح و الدوائر الالكترونيه 






 Active Power Zener



 Active Antenna for AM-FM-SW



 Active Antenna for HF-VHF-UHF



 Active FM Antenna Amplifier



 Aviation Band Receiver 



 Alternating On-Off Switch, #1 



 Alternating On-Off Switch, #2



 PCB for Dan Fink's Anemometer *(2 available!)* 



 Audio Booster with 1 Transistor



 Audio Pre-Amplifier #1



 Automatic 9-Volt NiCad Battery Charger



 Auto-Fan, automatic temperature control



 AT-121 (3W) to AT-150 (2W) Converter



 Basic IC MonoStable Multivibrator



 Basic RF Oscillator #1



 Basic LM3909 Led Flasher



 Battery Monitor for 12V Lead-Acid



 Battery Tester for 1.5 & 9V



 Battery (NiCad) Rejuvenator



 Bench Top Power Supply, Part 1



 Bench Top Power Supply, Part 2



 Bench Top Power Supply, Part 3



 Bench Top Power Supply, Part 4 Pics



 Bench Top Power Supply, Auto-Fan



 Birdie Doorbell Ringer



 Broadcast-Band RF Amplifier



 'Bug' Detector with Beep



 Car Back-up Alarm​



 Car Converter for 12V to 9V



 Car NiCad Charger



 Christmas Lights Tester



 Crystal Radio--make your own 



 Crystal Tester, #1 ​ 


 Crystal Tester, #2



 Crystal Tester, #3



 Coin Tosser



 Compressor-Mate



 Clock Generator



 Constant Current Charger



 Continuity Tester, Low-Voltage



 Continuity Tester, Smart



 Continuity Tester, Latching 



 Cut Phone Line Detector



 Dark/Light Activated Relay



 DC Motor Reversing Circuit



 DC Motor Control Circuit



 DCS 400 Multipurpose Connector



 DSL Filter (phone-line)



 Dual 12V Power Supply



 Electronic Canary (Doorbell)



 Fluid-Level Detector



 Fox & Hound, wire tracer​ 


 Gadgets for Radio Control Page



 Gel Cell Charger, I



 Gel Cell Charger, II



 Headlight Alarm



 Heat Sensor



 Glowplug Driver (a)



 Glowplug Panel (b)



 HotChek - Brent's website



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 1 - by Tom Weedom



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 2 - by Charles Wenzel



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 3 - by Steven Mohr



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 4 - by JoeBoy



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 5 - by The Hermit MachineShop



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 6 - by Al Schoepp



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 7 - by Rocket Team Vatsaas



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 8 - by Daniel Hartman



 Hot Wire Foam Cutter, 9 - by D.J.Kammo (pterodactylus)



 Hot-Wire Foam Cutter, 10 - by Tony van Roon



 High-Voltage Projects you can Build



 Lantern Flasher/Dimmer​ 


 Latching Continuity Tester 



 Lead Acid Battery Charger with Float



 Lead Acid Battery Charger



 Lead Acid Charger (Gel Cell)



 Lead Acid Battery Charger (LM317) 



 Led Flasher, 2 transistor



 Leds Flasher, alternately



 LED Pilot Light (AC or DC)



 Light Sensor With Hysteresis



 Lithium-Ion Charger, Single cell



 Logic Probe(1), with pulse, TTL/CMOS



 Logic Probe(2), with pulse, TTL/CMOS



 Logic Probe(3), Audible, TTL/CMOS



 Main Fuse-Panel Emergency Light



 Micro-Spy with FET's



 Micro-Spy with USW



 Micro-Spy with TTL



 Miniature FM Transmitter #1



 Miniature FM Transmitter #2



 Miniature FM Transmitter #3



 Miniature FM Transmitter #4



 Miniature FM Transmitter #5



 Miniature FM Transmitter #6



 Miniature FM Transmitter #7



 Miniature Tracking Transmitter ​ 


 Mini-Drill variable Powersupply
​


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 أبريل 2007)

*التكمله*

Missing Pulse Detector (Basic)



 Morse Code Practice Keyer, I



 Morse Code Practice Keyer, II



 Motor Accu Lader (Dutch language)



 Motorcycle Battery Charger



 Motorcycle Brake Light Flasher 



 Motorcycle Low Voltage Warning



 No-Hassle 3rd Brakelight hookup



 Power Supply Converted from a PC - by Andy Batts



 Practical, 2-wire Intercom



 Pulse Timer, 555



 Pulse Width modulator, 555



 Pulse Width modulator, 4093



 Radio Shack Special - Transmitters by Patrick Cambre



 Red Alert Alarm, #1



 Red Alert Alarm, #2



 Relays - Sound Activated, #1



 Relays - Sound Activated, #2



 Relays - Transistor Boosted



 Relays - Dark Activated



 Relays - Delayed Turn-on



 Relays - Automatic Turn-off



 Relays - Long Duration



 Relays - 12 Sec to 90 min



 Relays - Long Duration--1 to 100 min



 Relays - Long Duration--1 min to 20 hrs



 Relays - Self Latching



 RF Transmitter, light sensing



 RJ45 Cable Tester by Bruce Marcus



 Subcarrier Adapter Listen to those hidden FM transmissions



 ScanMate Your (Radio) scanner buddy-pcb available!



 Servo Modification - For contineous rotation



 Simplest R/C Circuit



 Simplest RF Transmitter



 Simple Transistor Audio PreAmplifier



 Single IC Audio Preamplifier



 Single Cell Sealed Lead Acid Charger - by Søren 



 Solar Cell NiCad Charger



 Solid State Relay



 Telephone Transmitter (FM) 



 Theremin



 Thermo Alarm



 Thermostat



 Third Brake Light Pulser



 Touch Activated Alarm System



 Touch Switch using Transistors



 Two-Tone Trainhorn



 Universal Flasher Circuit



 Variable Power Supply, 1 - 30V @ 1.5A



 Wailing Alarm



 Warble Alarm



 Whooper Alarm 



 Water-level Sensing and Control



 Waterpump Safety Guard for Fish-pond



 Weller WLC100 Soldering Station



 Wireless Microphone



 Xmas Lights Tester



 Zap Adapter



 1.5V Tracking Transmitter *(with Video Clip)*



 2 Transistor 2 LED Flasher



 4 Transistor Tracking Transmitter



 4 Transistor Transmitter R8(1K) 3-03-2007



 7.2V Field Charger (.pdf file)



 8A Regulated Power Supply for 13.8V



 9-V Stabilized Powersupply



 9 to 9 pin (Female) Nullmodem Cable 



 12V to 9V with a LM317



 30-Meter QRP Transmitter for Morse Code



 555 DC-AC Inverter



 555 Timer IC Tester



 555 Go No/Go Tester More advanced



 Electronic Symbols Template


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 أبريل 2007)

*شروح*









 555 Timer/Oscillator



 741 Op-Amp



 Capacitors



3-01-2007



 Coils



Crystal Oscillators (SOON)



 MosFet Test



 Piezo Education/Tutorial



 PLL



 Resistor Color Code Tutorial



 Relays, Relay Drivers, Solid-State



 SCR Tester



 Toroids



 Transistor Tutorial, 9 parts!



Under Construction



 Triac Test



 UJT Test








 Stefan's Electronic Projects - Projects and Repairs for Hobbyists, Experimenters, and Aviators.



 Testing the Sanyo Eneloop NiMH's - by Stefan Vorkoetter







 Circuits Archive - Older circuits. Most are working, some are not. Could be still useful.



 Tony's Data Sheets - Data Sheet for common Semiconductors.



 Data Sheets Archive - Link to tons of data sheets.



 Filter Solutions - PC windows based filter synthesis and analysis software.



 RP Electronics - Panel Meters, Analog/LCD.



 Radio Shack Partnumbers - Most common order numbers for my circuits.



 Resistor Value Calculator - By Danny Goodman, AE9F.



 Transistor 'SM' marking codes by Philips BV.



 TUP/TUN/DUS/DUG European transistor replacement system.



 PN100/200 - Data Sheets for the PN100 and PN200.



 LF13741 - Monolitic JFET Input OpAmp Data Sheet.



 MC14069UB - CMOS Hex Inverter Data Sheet.



 Toroids, RF/EMI Cores - Variety of commonly used toroids, colors, etc.



 Guelph Amateur Radio Club  - GARC--Official Homepage.



 Jonathan's Electronics Message Forum  - More help if you need it!​ ​


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 أبريل 2007)

و لا تنسونا من صالح دعائكم

​


----------



## القلب الذهبى (28 أبريل 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووور اخى 
والله ما قصرت


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (29 أبريل 2007)

مشكور اخي على المرور


----------



## ENG_ASHRAF (30 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (30 أبريل 2007)

ENG_ASHRAF قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## e.amen (1 مايو 2007)

بارك الله في كل من شارك في هذه الصفحة من معلومات قيمة


----------



## محمد الفروخ (1 مايو 2007)

شكرا للمعلومات..... زادك الله علما


----------



## م.زيدان (1 مايو 2007)

فعلا موقع رائع و دسم جدا
الشكر لك من القلب م.رائد


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (1 مايو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني الاعزاء على المرور


----------



## DBAAS (2 مايو 2007)

مشكور اخي المهندس رايد على هذا الكم الهائل من صروح العلم جزاك الله خير وغفرلك ولوالديك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (2 مايو 2007)

DBAAS قال:


> مشكور اخي المهندس رايد على هذا الكم الهائل من صروح العلم جزاك الله خير وغفرلك ولوالديك


مشكور جدا اخي على هذه الدعوه


----------



## hero_o_2006 (3 مايو 2007)

بصراحة مجهووووووووووووووووود فوق الممتاز 
ويارب يزيدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (4 مايو 2007)

hero_o_2006 قال:


> بصراحة مجهووووووووووووووووود فوق الممتاز
> ويارب يزيدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


مشكور جدا اخي على هذه الدعوه


----------



## eng.walaa (4 مايو 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور أخي 



وهي الموقع 

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm


----------



## البلوشي (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## نبيل البياتى (9 مايو 2007)

ااااااااااااااااااااااالللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللللففففففففففففففففففففففففففففششششششكككككررررررر
وبارك الله فيك ياخى ويجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (9 مايو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني الاعزاء على هذا المرور الكريم 


الموقع 

http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/circuits.htm 
صحيح هدا هو الموقع الي فيه كل ما ذكرت


----------



## logenjbbour (9 مايو 2007)

مشكور كثير يا أخي وأنا هي أول مشاركه لي بهذا الموقع الجميل ويارب نقدر نفيد ونستفيد


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (10 مايو 2007)

logenjbbour قال:


> مشكور كثير يا أخي وأنا هي أول مشاركه لي بهذا الموقع الجميل ويارب نقدر نفيد ونستفيد


حياك الله اخي العزير و اهلا و سهلا بك ​


----------



## حسن بابدر (10 مايو 2007)

*مشكور اخي مااااااااااقصرت برك الله فيك*:12:


----------



## حسن بابدر (10 مايو 2007)

مشكورررررررررررررررررررر على هذا الجهد الرائع


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (12 مايو 2007)

حسن بابدر قال:


> *مشكور اخي مااااااااااقصرت برك الله فيك*:12:


مشكور اخي على المرور و بارك بك


----------



## مني1 (12 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المواقع المتميزه


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (24 مايو 2007)

مني1 قال:


> جزاك الله كل خير علي هذه المواقع المتميزه



مشكور/ه على ا لمرور و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (24 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## مصطفي هيرو (24 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررا وربنا يزيدك


----------



## عزوميكو (26 مايو 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 مايو 2007)

مصطفي هيرو قال:


> شكرررررررررا وربنا يزيدك


مشكور اخي العزيز على مرورك


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (27 مايو 2007)

عزوميكو قال:


> شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


مشكور اخي العزيز على مرورك


----------



## عبدالله المجاهد (28 مايو 2007)

شكرا وبارك الله بكم


----------



## engineer_id (2 يونيو 2007)

Thank You Very Much


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (13 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخواي على هذا المرور الكريم


----------



## بدعاوي (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك بصراحة مجهود فوق الممتاز


----------



## -أصيل- (14 يونيو 2007)

بارك الله فيك ..


----------



## -أصيل- (14 يونيو 2007)

اخي المهندس : رائد
ممكن تخرج لي من هذه المواقع مشروع متواضع مع الشرح
يكون فيه تراستوز ...
و على العموم انا مبتدئ ...
هذا وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ..


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (22 يونيو 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على المرور الكريم


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (22 يونيو 2007)

-أصيل- قال:


> اخي المهندس : رائد
> ممكن تخرج لي من هذه المواقع مشروع متواضع مع الشرح
> يكون فيه تراستوز ...
> و على العموم انا مبتدئ ...
> هذا وجعل الله هذا العمل في ميزان حسناتك ..


اخي اصيل اعتقد ان دائره مفتاح اللمس دائره جميل للتنفيذ 
http://www.uoguelph.ca/~antoon/circ/touch1.html
وبها ترانزستور وفكرتها جميله و بسيطه و عناصرها واضحه ومكتوبه تحتها 
والمصباح الموجود مصباح صغير وليس مصباح اضاءه 
يمكنك استخدام LED بدل المصباح 
و ارجو ان اكون افدتك
و لكن مني كل التقدير


----------



## 78red78 (23 يونيو 2007)

allah yahafdak akhi al aazize


----------



## ahmadsh (30 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المتوكلة على الله (1 يوليو 2007)

سلمت يداك على هذا الموقع الرائع
ربنا يبارك فيك
وجزاك الله كل الخير


----------



## م.محمد الكسواني (1 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خير على هذا العمل الرائع والفائدة التي حققتها لنا
مرة اخرى جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عامر المختار (3 يوليو 2007)

نقدر ونثمن صنيعك هذه الف شكرررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## عبدالعظيم عوض محمد (3 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ashrafes (3 يوليو 2007)

راااااااااااااااائع


----------



## محبة الله ورسوله* (6 يوليو 2007)

*بارك الله فيك أخي رائد 
مجهود جبار منك 
زادك الله من علمه 
وتقبل مروري*


----------



## end (9 يوليو 2007)

endإنشاء الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## ahmad mohmmad (12 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## زياد 2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
كلمة شكر قليلة ومجهود كبير فعلا بارك الله فيك يا مهندس جمال ومواضيع فعلا قيمة جدا جدا 
وعندي طلب هل بالامكان الحصول على دائرة تحويل من 12 فولت dc الى220 فولت ac ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## زياد 2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

اسف جدا اقصد المهندس رائد الجمال


----------



## يوسف المليجى (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد ملومات عن اجهزة انذار السيارات وصيانتها


----------



## غيثون (14 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا و بارك الله فيك


----------



## ahmadtalaat (19 أغسطس 2007)

مجهود ممتاز بارك الله فيك


----------



## دمعة الماسة (20 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك لله خيرا.........


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (23 أغسطس 2007)

مشكورين اخواني و اخواتي على مروركم الكريم 
ووفقكم الله لما يحب و يرضى


----------



## الشلهوب (23 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (10 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## SUPER CRISTAL (12 سبتمبر 2007)

والله تستاهل كل خير على هذ المجهود أخي رائد


----------



## قليتان (12 سبتمبر 2007)

شكررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## مرتضي الفيل (13 سبتمبر 2007)

:34: :34: :16: :16: :33: رمضان كريم:33: :16: :16: :68: :68:


----------



## مرتضي الفيل (13 سبتمبر 2007)

:73: عساكم عوادة:56: :77:


----------



## مرتضي الفيل (13 سبتمبر 2007)

:15: :15: fmالكوثر
92


:33: :33: :31:


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (28 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكورين على المرور و رمضان كريم


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## محمود حمدي السعدني (29 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا .... وشكرا لك.


----------



## farsanze (1 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور
والله كم من المعلومات هائل


----------



## الدرة المكنونة (1 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية وسدد الله خطاك


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (3 أكتوبر 2007)

جانب م.رائد الجمال 
سؤال محير بعض الشيئ وفيه لبس:
هل استعمل الزئبق سابقا في مجال الاتصالات (الراديو) اعني قديما والتي تعمل على البطارية ؟
وما كان دور الزئبق فيه انذاك ؟
واعتذر عن هذاالسؤال (السئيل)
وشكرا


----------



## م.حذيفة الجواش (3 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكور أخي رائد على المشاركة المتميزة
جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورين اخواني على مروركم الكريم


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (4 أكتوبر 2007)

حسين شكرؤن قال:


> جانب م.رائد الجمال
> سؤال محير بعض الشيئ وفيه لبس:
> هل استعمل الزئبق سابقا في مجال الاتصالات (الراديو) اعني قديما والتي تعمل على البطارية ؟
> وما كان دور الزئبق فيه انذاك ؟
> ...


اخي صراحه لم افهم سؤالك ارجو التوضيح اكثر


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (5 أكتوبر 2007)

اجهزة الراديو القديمة منذ الاربعينات والخمسينات من القرن الماضي والتي كانت تعمل على البطارية 
ومازالت هذه الاجهزة موجودة وبعضها يعمل على الكهرباء المتناوبة -وتقتنى ( كانتيكا) وكتحفة فنية لها 
قيمة جمالية وتاريخية 
يقال ان مادة الزئبق موجودة في هذه الاجهزة ......اتساءل ما سبب وجودها ؟
وهل اصلا يدخل الزئبق السائل في عملية بث او التقات الموجات الراديوية فعلا ؟
ارجو ان اكون قد وضحت واشكرك سلفا !!!!!


----------



## م_عبداللطيف (6 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## معتز لطفى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا عن هذا الجهد الرائع ونفع به المسليمين


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (7 أكتوبر 2007)

حسين شكرؤن قال:


> اجهزة الراديو القديمة منذ الاربعينات والخمسينات من القرن الماضي والتي كانت تعمل على البطارية
> ومازالت هذه الاجهزة موجودة وبعضها يعمل على الكهرباء المتناوبة -وتقتنى ( كانتيكا) وكتحفة فنية لها
> قيمة جمالية وتاريخية
> يقال ان مادة الزئبق موجودة في هذه الاجهزة ......اتساءل ما سبب وجودها ؟
> ...


مشكور اخي على التوضيح و صدقا انا اول مره اسمع بهذه المعلومه و لا علم لي اذا كانت صحيحه ام لا


----------



## حسين شكرؤن (8 أكتوبر 2007)

جدا مـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــشكور م.رائد الجمال


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (2 نوفمبر 2007)

حياك الله اخي حسين


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## مهندسة حبيبة (2 نوفمبر 2007)

شكرا 

جزاك الله خيراا


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (3 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (21 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## geniusse01 (22 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووور اخي الكريم على الدارات الرائعه.


----------



## taher abed (24 نوفمبر 2007)

مشكور اخي وما قصرت


----------



## wallfire (25 نوفمبر 2007)

ما شاء الله ايه الحاجات الجامدة دي...ألف شكر


----------



## الداخلية (5 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (11 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكورين على مروركم الكريم


----------



## مصطفي القرش (28 ديسمبر 2007)

بجد انت روعه
والف شكر


----------



## بوغريب (5 يناير 2008)

مشكور جدا والله يوفقك


----------



## الفرعون المصرى2 (6 يناير 2008)

بصراحة مجهووووووووووووووووود فوق الممتاز 
ويارب يزيدك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## قرحة الرمس (30 يناير 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا على الجهد اللي بذلته
أسأل الله ان يكون في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عبدالله الصايدي (31 يناير 2008)

if we say thanks not enave


----------



## alaajh (22 فبراير 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## جاكس (7 مارس 2008)

*مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور*

والله موقع ممتاز :77: :77: 
:75: :75: :20: :20:


----------



## ادور (8 مارس 2008)

صراحة شي ء معقول 
مشكوووووووووووووووووووووووور جدا علي هذا


----------



## حسام مخلوفين (11 مارس 2008)

شكرا على المجهود العالى


----------



## عين الجحيم (3 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## نبيل التونسى (15 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا
واتمنى لو كانت هناك مواقع باللغة العربية


----------



## عمرضيف (17 أبريل 2008)

اللهم اجعل هذا الجهد المبارك في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## طارق الشـريف (18 أبريل 2008)

والله شيئ رائع وان شاء الله نستفيد منها في تخصصنا


----------



## خليل ابوطيبه (18 أبريل 2008)

مششششششششكور ياغالي على هذا الموقع حقيقه مفيد وبارك الله فيك


----------



## هشام هاشم احمد (11 مايو 2008)

اللة يعطيك العافيه ما قصرت


----------



## منار يازجي (15 مايو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## معاذ ديالى (17 مايو 2008)

بارك الله فيك موضوع يستحق الشكر والتقدير


----------



## محمد صبحى جوده (23 مايو 2008)

الرساله دى من احسن الرسايل المفيده اللى اسال الله ان ينفعك بهذا العمل الجاد و المخلص


----------



## مهندس افق (2 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله فيك على هذا المجهود الرائع ومزيد من الجهد والعطاء


----------



## سماره سماره (4 يوليو 2008)

والله مجهود تشكر عليه....بارك الله فيك وجعلها فئ ميزان حسناتك
وغفر لك ولوالديك ما تقدم من ذنب وما تأخر


----------



## أنلييزر (15 يوليو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرافى انتظار المزيد


----------



## eexee2006 (15 يوليو 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (31 يوليو 2008)

بارك الله بيك والى الامام


----------



## هانى كسبان (1 أغسطس 2008)

جزلكم الله كل خير


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (10 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكورين اخواني على مروركم الكريم


----------



## ILS (11 أكتوبر 2008)

الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## عزت صيام (14 أكتوبر 2008)

بارك الله فييييك اخي


----------



## الطير الحيران (20 أكتوبر 2008)

merciiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii


----------



## علي حسين نعمان (25 أكتوبر 2008)

مشكووووووووور وبارك الله فيك


----------



## حبيب المعرفة (25 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لكم جميعا.. أرى أن هذه الدوائر شئ رائع للهواة مثلي .. وفق الله الجميع للخير.


----------



## محمود الحصرى (26 أكتوبر 2008)

معلومات قيمة جدا 
موفقون ان شاء الله


----------



## aminabdulhady (28 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا موقع ممتاز
جزاك الله خيرا
وعريس و عربية و عمارة و شركة و .....
كفاية كدا - خلي لغيرك


----------



## سلام هاشم (4 نوفمبر 2008)

مجهود رائع ولك تحيه وسلام


----------



## توحه المهندسه (6 نوفمبر 2008)

يسلمو وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## صلاح سالم علي (25 نوفمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خير .. و مشكور على المجهود الطيب .. تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق و المزيد من المشاركات


----------



## 0yaz9 (5 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## الدسوقى السنباطى (6 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كبير وربنا يحميك


----------



## صلاح الفهد (5 فبراير 2009)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الأخ رائد المحترم ... مشكور جداً على هذا المجهود الرائع ... بارك الله فيك وأصلح ذاتك وذريتك وأدخلك الفردوس


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (19 يونيو 2009)

مشكورين اخواني على مروركم الكريم


----------



## almonadl (19 يونيو 2009)

تسلم موقع رائع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

اللهم إغفر له 
اللهم إعفوا عنه


----------



## مهندس المهندسين (23 يونيو 2009)

جزاك الله كل الخير
وأتمنى لك النجاح والتوفيق
مشكور مرة أخرى


----------



## mohamed elwany (17 فبراير 2010)

شكرا على هذا المجهود
ويسلم يداك


----------



## طلو (3 أغسطس 2010)

شكرا جزيلاً


----------



## م.رائد الجمّال (6 يناير 2011)

حياكم الله اخواني و اخواتي


----------



## searcher_2010 (9 يناير 2011)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## ga777lal (22 فبراير 2011)

*بارك اللة فيك اخى الكريم*


----------



## xavi-rami (3 مارس 2011)

ألف شكررررررررررر


----------



## varadero09 (4 مارس 2011)

merci mon frere


----------



## جبلون2008 (6 مارس 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## hamadjabar (10 مارس 2011)

*جزاك الله كل خير وبارك الله في مجهودك وعلى الروابط*​


----------



## ti9er (12 مارس 2011)

زادك الله من العلم ولك جزيل الشكر على المجهود العظيم


----------



## محمد عوض وهبه (17 مارس 2011)

لا املك لك اكثر من الشكر


----------



## tunisienman (12 أبريل 2011)

*شكرا*


----------



## شهاب احمد مجيد (12 أبريل 2011)

thank you very much


----------



## احمدالحيالي (12 أبريل 2011)

بارك الله بيك على هذه المواقع الجميلة


----------



## ذياد نسر (25 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا موفع وملتقي مفيد وممتاز


----------



## ahmedalsaher (26 أغسطس 2012)

شكرا جزيلا على المعلومات القيمة


----------



## خالد صريوي (18 سبتمبر 2012)

اشكرك على هذا الابداع اخي الكريم ونرجو منك المزيد من التأ لق_​_


----------



## aymanax (20 أغسطس 2013)

لنك السايت

http://www.sentex.ca/~mec1995/circ/circuits.htm


----------

